# إزاى تعرف واحد إنه مسجل خطر أو مجرم من البطاقة الشخصية



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2011)

إزاى تعرف واحد إنه مسجل خطر أو مجرم من البطاقة الشخصية 

[YOUTUBE]g3Pq4K9pBUI&feature[/YOUTUBE]


أتمنى التثبيت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*معلومة مفيدة اول مرة اعرفها
شكرا ايريني
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 فبراير 2011)

*اذن فرقم 8 لابد و انه يعني " ارهابي".
الحمد لله ..طلع عندي رقم 1 تحت النسر ..من صفوة المجتمع يعني​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

غريبه جدا دى 
شكرا على المعلومه المفيده يا ايرينى 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2011)

*معرفش ايرينى مش مقتنع بالكلام دة 

*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

انا كمان بالحقيقة مو حالي مقتنع بهايدا الكلام
شكرا لتعبك يا ايريني


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*معلومه جديده وجميله
شكرا جدا جدا *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة ايرينى حاسة انى مش مقتنعة بالمعلومة دى *

*ميرسى على تعبك*​


----------



## BITAR (25 فبراير 2011)

*لوغاريتمات البطاقة الشخصية*
*مثل*
*لوغاريتمات ارقام السيارات الجديدة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك يا ابتى العزيزة


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*لا على فكره تقريبا الرقم ده بتاع المحافظه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 فبراير 2011)

على العموم يا جماعة أنا جبت الفيديو من صوت المسيحى الحر 
بس الحقيقة مش لاقياه فى الموقع دا تانى 
الله أعلم إذا كان صح و لا غلط 
ممكن جدا يكون غلط

أشكركم على مروركم و تعليقكم


----------



## geegoo (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اختي العزيزة ايريني لاهتمامك و لكن الخبر تم تكذيبه اليوم في ملحق جريدة اخبار اليوم ... و قالوا ان الارقام هي تسلسل خاص بالمصنع المورد لخامة البطاقة و هو نوع من التنظيم لمزيد من الدقة ...


----------



## tonyturboman (26 فبراير 2011)

اظن ان هذا الرقم يدل على المحافظة


----------



## noraa (26 فبراير 2011)

مررسى ايرينى على المعلوممة بس انا عايزة اقول ان الرقم اللى تحت النسر دة مدة سريان البطاقة يعنى المدة المحددة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة ايريني لاهتمامك و لكن الخبر تم تكذيبه اليوم في ملحق جريدة اخبار اليوم ... و قالوا ان الارقام هي تسلسل خاص بالمصنع المورد لخامة البطاقة و هو نوع من التنظيم لمزيد من الدقة ...



*اذاً* *يُغلق كون الخبر غير دقيق ومغلوط*


----------

